# Hobby or Pets???????



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

This question has been bugging me a bit. We all have our own reasons for owning reptiles; but recently theres been a bit of whinging and moaning about buying and selling reptiles. (IMO)
I personally own cornsnakes ...... i'm interested in genetics (still learning) and cant wait to 'reproduce'. However .... i personally see it as a collection.... a hobby!. If you like... like stamp collecting lol; i'd like at least two of each:lol2:
Any views on this? I truly love one of my first corns and see him as a pet but the rest are my 'collection'............ Does this make me a person who doesnt care about reptiles????
Be honest, is this wrong???


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

in my opinion its up to you...if you feel "this" way then thats fair enough.
To us...they are pets..either right away or after a period of time.. but I consider the keeping of the reptiles very much a hobby...and they are a collection indeed.
But being living creatures... feelings get in there.


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Unlike a lot of people on here I have only one reptile, I had an Iguana for 13 years and when he passed away I got another, kind of as you would a dog. When he did die I broke my heart like if it was a dog. So a pet for sure.

But I am looking to get a pair of Fijian Iguanas which I would probably consider to be a hobby, as I would like to breed them etc, though no doubt they would quickly become part of the family too.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Strange one to answer really because they are my pets as well as a hobby I suppose. I do have a few reps I would never move on but I treat these no different to the ones I know will eventually be moved on.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Both...


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

This is kind of what im getting at...... to me its a hobby all in all; ONE of my corns is ... Shall we say safe ..... because hes become a pet.
But a few peeps seem to become a little irate about buying and selling reps.... where are they now??????????????
Just looking for points of view; no great arguments:whistling2:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i see mine as my collection tbh, i have a few things that get handled more often and would consider them pets as like you say wouldnt go anywhere for love nor money


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

so far i only have one corn and i couldn't part with her! she's just as much a pet as my woofers. but if i ended up with loads then i don''t know if i could keep them all! : victory:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

both to me


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ours are all pets , but depends on what you say a hobby is,... somthign i enjoy yes., something i do on a regualer basis yea, etc etc


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine are my babies, so definately pets, not a hobby.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i see it as both also, i got some pets, some purely for the hobby


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Definately pets in my case.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

If you name them Them they're more pet than hobby, but as alot have said it's a bit of both. Some I don't see as pets others I do


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

the hobby is the learning,breeding and stuff lol

the pets are obviously the animals themselves and collecting them regulary can regard them as a hobby if you see what i mean lol


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine are pets, they all have names and I know all their little quirks. For me the hobby is reading literature, being on here, looking at peoples other husbandry ideas/methods and playing around with the viv set-ups. 

But then, a hobby is something you enjoy....

I have refered to mine as a collection before, but I don't know, I don't think I have enough for them to be a collection. I collect 7" vinyl and I don't view my reps the same....

Good question!

: victory:


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think i see my collection as a hobby but I still dislike parting with any of them. I think your animals become pets when you name them IMO. And only a couple of mine are named

Edit: looks like jungleboy already said..


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mine are both a hobby and my pets as stated before the hobby part is the reading and being on here and finding out all i can about each of the respective animals in my collection but they are also my pets as they all have names and individual personality traits.


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

I had this debate with a friend recently actually.

Some of my reptiles are pets pure and simple. They will never be moved on for various reasons. Some however were bought with the express purpose of breeding with a view to move them on after a season or so once they produce what I want. These do get named but I just try not to get attached as I know they proobably won't be staying. Its a simple matter of space for me. That said they get treated exactly the same as my "keepers".

I suppose as others have said it depends on the person.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

This is exactly what i'm after....... but no-ones so far said pets for life!
in my opinion/position most of my collection are for breeding only, and then may be passed on (maybe!) 
Its a bit of a fine line between hobby and pets.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

There not my Hobby, Their my Passion


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

To me a hobby is something you can do when you want to - animals can't just be sorted when you feel like it they need constant care.

I'd say the hobby in it is breeding as i don't HAVE to do that and okay getting some return is nice but the money doesn't really fuss me the whole process of breeding and raising fascinates me though!

My animals are my pets and my passion, without them i'd be lost as they're the only thing that keeps me sane at times - granted they make me skint but they give me something to do in my time and i know every animal living with me is an animal being cared for as it should be which is why i buy animals to breed but if they can't they still stay with me, i have 1 deformed, 1 heat-stress survivor and 1 infertile corn who will always live with me until they die and the same for the normal male royals that i will never use for breeding.

Rach


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my animals are pets that I love very much, and together they all make up a hobby.

I recon it is a hobby, a hobby you have to be dedicated to but I do it for my own enjoyment, much like any other hobby I guess in a way it is more than a hobby, but id still class it as that.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I missed the snakes after the frist time round, especially the carpets. So this time they are definately pets. Every one has a name and I'd be heartbroken to lose them.

(The other day I saw my male carpet with his head at a funny angle and immediately thought he was dead. I was almost in tears till he breathed and lifted his head to look at me.)

The spiders are just as much pets as the snakes, perhaps even more so 'cos I have very little intention of breeding them.


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Doesn't really matter whether they're a hobby or a pet, as long as there cared for correctly.

I personally consider mine pets, but I suppose it depens what your keeping.
I can't imagine someone keeping a black mamba for example and calling it a pet.


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine are pets or rather family :lol2:

I wouldn't be without my chams now


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mine are specimens... much as my fish are. i get attached to them but no where near like a dog. i don't name my critters either... i rarely name anything that doesn't come to me when i call it.


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd say that all my animals are a 'collection' but only a handful of the animals in my collection are actually pets.

For example, my first cornsnake is a pet and I've got no intention of breeding him. The rest of our cornsnakes were bought as breeding stock based on their specific genetics. Although the quality of care they receive is just as high, I consider them more as 'livestock' and we've sold on a couple when our breeding plans changed.

We've previously bred sand boas but have decided to focus more on corns and pythons. We're selling on our proven breeding pair of Kenyans to someone who wants to breed them and I don't have the slightest pang of guilt about doing so. They were bought as breeding animals and our breeding plans have since changed, just like with the corns.

I also have animals that have a home for life with me. My Tegus are pets, that makes them part of the family. My Nile Monitor was taken on as a rescue and at the time I promised he'd have a home for life and wouldn't be passed around or re-sold like so many other large rescue animals. Unlike some people I've seen take on rescues, if I say it has a home for life, it stays with me. 

I think the difference of opinion will be largely based on the scale of people's collections and whether or not they have breeding in mind. People with fewer animals will generally regard everything as 'pets' and be horrified by the idea of buying and selling them as livestock. They're also more likely to be emotionally attached on the basis that they falsely attribute human emotions and behaviours to their animals. From my experience, I'd say that those of us that keep and breed on a larger scale tend to get less attached to individuals (with a few exceptions) and have enough experience to understand that most reptiles don't think anything like we do, so we're more likely to respect and admire them for what they are than try to pretend they're little people.

At the end of the day, it doesn't really matter how you think of your animals as long as your care for them properly. I've seen people that profess to love their animals but won't take them to the vet when they're sick because they don't and to have to pay the fees. While on the other hand I've met dealers who see animals as a commodity to be traded but give their stock top notch care and wouldn't hesitate to take an animal to the vet for something they can't treat effectively by themselves. Just because someone doesn't treat an animal like a member of the family doesn't mean they don't put the welfare of the animal first.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

A very well put 'thinking' ..... if you know what i mean:no1:
I didnt realise you had your own username Oni:blush:


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> I didnt realise you had your own username Oni:blush:


Yeah, I usually just lurk though. Ssthisto usually reads everything long before I do anyway.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm only 17 so I see it simply as
Breeding is a Hobby
but the reptiless themeselves are pets.

I want to try and breed my leos but first and foremost to me they're my pets and I won't get rid of them if they can't breed.

My Leos are my Babies
:blush:
xxx​


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

this is how i view this..


If none of my animals bred it would not affect me in the slightest in anyway

Once money becomes part of your NEED to keep the animals it can go a bit haywire i think..

breeder/keeper/ pet lover and hobbyist its SUCH a greay area and I think the way we view these categories depends on who you speak to..


Every single one of my animals is a pet

Some breed ...some dont.. but none have to and if i have only ever bred 3 collared lizard babies in the time ive kept reps ( which recently has only been a short time although 10 years ago I kept lizards and snakes when i lived in england for a while)

However many breeders cant look at their animals as pets or they wouldnt be able to make commercial decisions..

my heart rules my head with my animals every time which is why i get SO emotive when posting on other peoples threads that dont feel the same,.,
I cant understand the coldness of some people... then when i re-read its usually about money.. and HAVING to make it... I prefer to rescue sick and injured animals... it makes me feel so much more satisfied to give a mistreated rep or one in need of a vast amount of time and attention a loving home than produce 100 healthy hatchling corns...



Its not that my way is right... Its just i FEEL it is :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I have pets and I have 'breeders', I keep the pets because I like them and they are not bought with a view to breed from or sell, just for my own enjoyment, the breeders are bought to be bred from pure and simple, they are treated as well as the pets but they are owned to breed and make cash from.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

none of mine will ever be sold on. so pets.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My reptiles are my pets, which accumulates as my hobby as they take up so much of my spare time lol.
If my other half whinges about the reptiles, I remind him he has a huge garage full of cars and car bits.. that's his hobby.. this is mine.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I see all of my reptiles (and amphibians and inverts) as pets, but I see the keeping of them and breeding (to some extent) as a hobby. Basically, I think of Herpetoculture as a hobby, but the animals themselves as pets. Does that make any sense? :-|


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

its sort of a mixture for me, similar to the op. my corns, female boa, royal and bull snake are my pets. also my asian water monitor could be added to this as i see him in a similar way to how i see my dog. 
everything else i have as part of a collection or for breeding. i look after them all the same though so not a problem in how you view them as long as you treat them all well.
i think the problem comes when a "collection" gets out of hand, and the keeper could then be seen as a hoarder. then animals start to get neglected!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

People only view it as a hobby because they spend so much time inteacting with the animals, be it feeding, cleang, or handling. I think it is wrong to actually believe it is a hobby. Hobbies are something you can stop doing right? I can't stop feeding my animals as they'd die. Its a way of life/commitment rather than a hobby


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Sarracenia said:


> I see all of my reptiles (and amphibians and inverts) as pets, but I see the keeping of them and breeding (to some extent) as a hobby. Basically, I think of Herpetoculture as a hobby, but the animals themselves as pets. Does that make any sense? :-|


Yeah, makes perfect sense.:no1:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Ignore this post!


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

kennedykrew said:


> This question has been bugging me a bit. We all have our own reasons for owning reptiles; but recently theres been a bit of whinging and moaning about buying and selling reptiles. (IMO)
> I personally own cornsnakes ...... i'm interested in genetics (still learning) and cant wait to 'reproduce'. However .... i personally see it as a collection.... a hobby!. If you like... like stamp collecting lol; i'd like at least two of each:lol2:
> Any views on this? I truly love one of my first corns and see him as a pet but the rest are my 'collection'............ Does this make me a person who doesnt care about reptiles????
> Be honest, is this wrong???


I don't think your own interpretation of the situation truly matters, as long as you are providing what is needed to these reptiles... The only people that will ever be able to cope with 2 of each morph are the people that dedicate themselves to the care of their animal. People who "collect" like "stamps" won't have the persistence to care for so many.

Personally, If you can care for the animal, and he/she gets everything they need... then there is no real issue. I think this is quite a pointless post in my opinion (sorry for being blunt) but if you genuingly are not sure if seeing a snake like a "stamp" (to rephrase in my own words: an inanimate object that you simply "collect") then Maybe you need to revise WHY YOU DECIDED TO HAVE ANY ANIMALS??? because animals are not objects that do nothing and require no input to maintain. That being said if you can proove me wrong and show how you can care for them as a stamp? and never have an encounter with the RSPCA then all is well and I can sleep tonight. : victory:


but If you see them as pets (and not just an object) then ignore all the above and there isn't a problem lol.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Zodiac said:


> I don't think your own interpretation of the situation truly matters, as long as you are providing what is needed to these reptiles... The only people that will ever be able to cope with 2 of each morph are the people that dedicate themselves to the care of their animal. People who "collect" like "stamps" won't have the persistence to care for so many.
> 
> Personally, If you can care for the animal, and he/she gets everything they need... then there is no real issue. I think this is quite a pointless post in my opinion (sorry for being blunt) but if you genuingly are not sure if seeing a snake like a "stamp" (to rephrase in my own words: an inanimate object that you simply "collect") then Maybe you need to revise WHY YOU DECIDED TO HAVE ANY ANIMALS??? because animals are not objects that do nothing and require no input to maintain. That being said if you can proove me wrong and show how you can care for them as a stamp? and never have an encounter with the RSPCA then all is well and I can sleep tonight. : victory:


Seconded - as long as the animal is healthy thats all that matters. - But people who go 'trophy hunting' to make their collection bigger need to be stopped and its people like that that give fodder to the 'antis'. People who want to 'just breed' and have no interest in the living creature are the same


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Seconded - as long as the animal is healthy thats all that matters. - But people who go 'trophy hunting' to make their collection bigger need to be stopped and its people like that that give fodder to the 'antis'. People who want to 'just breed' and have no interest in the living creature are the same


People who have animals just to breed, have as much right as you or anyone else to keep them, as long as they are healthy and well cared for.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

no its not wrong i think when you first start they are pets and then it develops into a hobby? but you still love them, its like bug lol if you know what i mean? :lol2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Zodiac said:


> I don't think your own interpretation of the situation truly matters, as long as you are providing what is needed to these reptiles... The only people that will ever be able to cope with 2 of each morph are the people that dedicate themselves to the care of their animal. People who "collect" like "stamps" won't have the persistence to care for so many.
> 
> Personally, If you can care for the animal, and he/she gets everything they need... then there is no real issue. I think this is quite a pointless post in my opinion (sorry for being blunt) but if you genuingly are not sure if seeing a snake like a "stamp" (to rephrase in my own words: an inanimate object that you simply "collect") then Maybe you need to revise WHY YOU DECIDED TO HAVE ANY ANIMALS??? because animals are not objects that do nothing and require no input to maintain. That being said if you can proove me wrong and show how you can care for them as a stamp? and never have an encounter with the RSPCA then all is well and I can sleep tonight. : victory:
> 
> ...


Hey.... i was only asking the question! Obviously not a pointless post due to the feedback received.
This is a friendly thread..... no high horses please.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Can i just add ....my comment about 'stamp collecting' was a little 'tongue in cheek' ........ i wasnt serious!!! :bash:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I think mine are more of a collection or hobby rather than pets. I find looking after my reps hard work but relaxing at the same time

I cannot seem to get as attached to my snakes in the same way I am attached to my dogs....this does not mean I think any less of them and they do get 5 star treatment (I treat them better than the wife so Im told)


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> I think mine are more of a collection or hobby rather than pets. I find looking after my reps hard work but relaxing at the same time
> 
> I cannot seem to get as attached to my snakes in the same way I am attached to my dogs....this does not mean I think any less of them and they do get 5 star treatment (I treat them better than the wife so Im told)



:lol2: you also spend more money on them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

neminf said:


> :lol2: you also spend more money on them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hi jen......dont you start as well.......:lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> Hi jen......dont you start as well.......:lol2:


what do you expect, the amount you spent at Hamm :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

neminf said:


> what do you expect, the amount you spent at Hamm :whistling2:


 
shhh!

she may be on here........:whistling2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> shhh!
> 
> she may be on here........:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> I think mine are more of a collection or hobby rather than pets. I find looking after my reps hard work but relaxing at the same time
> 
> I cannot seem to get as attached to my snakes in the same way I am attached to my dogs....this does not mean I think any less of them and they do get 5 star treatment (I treat them better than the wife so Im told)


Agreed!, i view some of mine as collection/hobby, one or two as pets.
They all get treated the same ....... very well! fed, watered and handled often.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> shhh!
> 
> she may be on here........:whistling2:


Just as long as it wasn't on worms it's justified.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Just as long as it wasn't on worms it's justified.


 
I love me worms.......may get some royals this year....dont know yet?


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Just as long as it wasn't on worms it's justified.


all worms I'm afraid :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> I love me worms.......may get some royals this year....dont know yet?


I'll sort you out with em if you do :whistling2:



neminf said:


> all worms I'm afraid :lol2:


Eugh, some people have no taste.

:lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> I love me worms.......may get some royals this year....dont know yet?


I got those mojaves for Shaun they are gorgeous :mf_dribble:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

neminf said:


> I got those mojaves for Shaun they are gorgeous :mf_dribble:


 
mmmmmmmm


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Eugh, some people have no taste.
> 
> :lol2:


I like my worms thankyou very much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

My animals are my pets... but looking after them and learning about them is my hobby.

Make sense?

Looking after animals is a hobby to me, like collecting stamps could be a hobby for someone else. It's something I enjoy doing. But at the same time, it's only the act of keeping them that is the hobby. I don't think of my individual animals in the way someone would think of individual stamps. They aren't just prized possessions in a collection, they are part of the family.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Neminf.... Youngun ...... Palmanda........ cmon guys, go to off topic if youre gonna talk shite and riddles:bash::lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> Neminf.... Youngun ...... Palmanda........ cmon guys, go to off topic if youre gonna talk shite and riddles:bash::lol2:


 
sorry buddy...we were hijacking a bit....:whistling2:


Anyway hobby not pets....:no1:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> sorry buddy...we were hijacking a bit....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Anyway hobby not pets....:no1:


:lol2: no probs


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Hobby definitely :no1:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

kennedykrew said:


> Neminf.... Youngun ...... Palmanda........ cmon guys, go to off topic if youre gonna talk shite and riddles:bash::lol2:


Sorry boss.

Who also likes stinkin worms


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Harrison said:


> My animals are my pets... but looking after them and learning about them is my hobby.
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> Looking after animals is a hobby to me, like collecting stamps could be a hobby for someone else. It's something I enjoy doing. But at the same time, it's only the act of keeping them that is the hobby. I don't think of my individual animals in the way someone would think of individual stamps. They aren't just prized possessions in a collection, they are part of the family.


All makes sense really ....... Looking at it, it's not easy to differentiate between pets and your collection, whether or not youre a breeder!. I own a few corns, i want some (if not all) to breed! I own 1 leopard gecko ..... not bothered about breeding really. NONE have names.
Still a collection/hobby to me.
My cat has a name:lol2:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

pets no question about it, 3 of mine r rescues from idiots who didnt know what they were doing and the other 2 i had 2 drive 630 miles to collect them, ok i might b mad, but as soon as i get them they become pets/family and will not b moved on no matter what, so i guess they come first & foremost. yes i'll get more but only those that i have a passion for.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Definition of hobby:
An activity or interest pursued for pleasure or relaxation and not as a main occupation.

So i would say both, we only have 14 leo's, 1 cham, 1 snake we've named them all so we would say pets & hobby.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

What you call it is irrelavent... it's only a name.

All that matters is that the animals are cared for.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

ratboy said:


> What you call it is irrelavent... it's only a name.
> 
> All that matters is that the animals are cared for.


Too true ....... lovin' your sig' BTW:no1:


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

pets really but i may as well call it a hobby as well seeing as i dont really do anything that isnt reptile related lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

pets without a doubt, if they breed and we sell them then thats a bonus but they are still our pets, all 255 of them, though its hard to handle them all every day :lol2: they still all get enough lovin' cos ive got a lotta love to give :mf_dribble:


----------

